# HOLY [email protected]! Dinan sway 1st drive!



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

As some of you may have read in this thread, I installed the Dinan rear sway and put it on the setting for the least overstear. I did this 1st to find out how it the car would behave with the rear only installed (the M5 front is waiting install) and 2nd how the different settings would affect the handling.

So, I have only the Dinan rear and the stock 540 front:

WOW!! :thumbup: I took some onramps fast enough to make me wonder when it was going to break loose. I was ready for oversteer, understeer, ANYTHING... What'd I get?

NOTHING! Flat.. zero.. neutral... SMILES! 

I had so much fun, I had to do the offramp/onramp twice..

MAN that was fun!

I am thinking that I may have to set the bar to the middle to offset the M5 front. More on that later this week.


----------



## DDB (Feb 14, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> I am thinking that I may have to set the bar to the middle to offset the M5 front. More on that later this week.


Be a man and use the stiffest setting! J/K...

I set mine on 'most oversteer' from the beginning, so I can't comment on the difference. On this setting, though, oversteer is still very controllable. Definitely more pronounced than stock, though.


----------



## BrettInLJ (Oct 3, 2003)

What are your tire sizes? Do you have a staggered setup?

I have a 540i-6sp with staggard (235F/255R) and have more understeer than I like.

Would getting just the rear Dinan sway bar and keeping the front stock be ok? I am planning to go with 245/40-18 S-03's all around soon.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

BrettInLJ said:


> I have a 540i-6sp with staggard (235F/255R) and have more understeer than I like.
> 
> Would getting just the rear Dinan sway bar and keeping the front stock be ok? I am planning to go with 245/40-18 S-03's all around soon.


That would work just fine. You'll have three different settings to play with. I suggest starting with the middle setting and see how you like it.


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

BrettInLJ said:


> I am planning to go with 245/40-18 S-03's all around soon.


Would everyone agree that losing the staggered setup will also reduce the understeer?


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Malachi said:


> Would everyone agree that losing the staggered setup will also reduce the understeer?


Yes. For a short while I was using someone's 540i/6 rear wheels on the front of my car (w/5mm spacers), so I had 255/40-17 at all four corners, and it really helped cut the understeer on the twisties.


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

DZeckhausen said:


> Yes. For a short while I was using someone's 540i/6 rear wheels on the front of my car (w/5mm spacers), so I had 255/40-17 at all four corners, and it really helped cut the understeer on the twisties.


Why did you not keep the bigger tires up front?

BTW, I am loving the Deluxe Plus Pads, I have been holding off on reporting on them until I do a lot of city driving but, up to now, it is everything I hoped for.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Malachi said:


> Why did you not keep the bigger tires up front?


They weren't mine. It's a long story that's related to the sale of my old Mov'it brakes and modified front 66M wheels to a friend. We swapped front wheels, since mine were modifed to clear the mov'it brake, but it turned out that one of his front wheels was bent. So he gave me his rear wheels while he had the bent wheel repaired by Wheel Collision Center.

In the end, I decided to take off and sell my set of Style 66M wheels in order to replace them with Style 37 18" staggered wheels such as those that come on the 2003 540i/6. That was because I didn't want to use spacers any more. The 66M wheels required 10mm spacers in front and 15mm spacers in the back to clear the Brembo 4-wheel big brake kit. The Style 37 requires no spacers in the front and 3mm in the back.

Anybody want a set of Style 66M wheels with lots of tread in front (stock Dunlop SP Sport 2000E) and barely legal tread in the back? I've got a couple of locals who might be interested in them, but if they decide not to buy them, I'll advertise them in the classifieds. Probably let them go for $1200. Would prefer someone local to NJ.


----------

